# vizslas and horses!



## nutmeg07 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi everyone! My future puppy will be around horses a lot. I've never had to teach a puppy how to be around horses, had plenty of adult dogs around me who already know where not to go and what do to do around them. I never even have to think about that when I'm out with all of them. But how do you teach all this to a puppy? Anyone got any ideas or experiences? Also later when puppy is older (running age) I want to take her out with me when I go trail riding with the horses. I've seen dogs kind of "heel" next to a horse and rider when out, obviously further away than usual heeling, but would be handy to have your dog stay close like that. How do they teach them that, I wonder?


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

if you are in England the British Horse Society do puppy/horse socialisation days.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

When you get your pup find a horse mounted pointer field trial in your area and attend. Or better yet enter your pup (at 6 months old) into a derby stake. Field trial dogs learn quickly about being around horses. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/field-trial-life.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/10/on-horse-for-first-time-in-32-years.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/in-field-trial.html

RBD


----------

